# Anything new in 2008 for th CR1 ?



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

Or can I save a few bucks buying a 06/07 bike.

Are all 3 CR1 models on the same frame ?

One more, has anyone compared the CR1 to an 08 Madone ? I've only had the briefest ride on the Madone.


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

the cr1 frames have not changed at all, scott did drop the sl frame which was the 880 gram model because the addicts came out, so they are all 980 gram frames and all the same. For reference my 54cm Cr1 team frame weighed in at 972 grams (bare) and it's a 2008 model frame


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

Thanks,

That seems to make the older ones a pretty good value. Are they somehow out of date ? That is, are the newer carbon frames such as the ones by Look or Parlee somehow better ?

An old friend who worked with me at my old bike shop many years back bought an Addict and said he preferred the CR1, which of course means he could have saved some money. Anyone else prefer the ride of the CR1 ?


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

i dont think they are out of date, but things change daily in the cycling world so take that for what it's worth. As for the addict, the geometry is different, longer top tube and lower headtube compared to the CR1, and also the bike rides a little stiffer from a few people i talked to, not much but certainly more a "race" bike than the CR1. I probably would have bought an addict except i could not afford it, and I dont like the integrated seatpost. Although I must say the CR1 is a very fast and efficient bike, and it still weighs just 15.2 lbs with full sram force and other light weight goodies. So far I am very pleased with the bike.


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

A friend of mine built an Addict and claimed he preferred the ride of his CR1. He's just a weight nut but I think after it was complete, it was not a bike he chose to ride very often. He actually recommended I NOT buy one so I'm just looking at CR1's. I'll try to test one this weekend. I am curious as well about Look's. People just seem to be nuts about their look frames like they have some magic in them nobody else had discovered yet. I'll have to search around for 585 vs CR1 threads. The CR1's are mature enough now and cheap enough that a Look would really have to have a big advantage for me to pay the extra $1500 or so to own.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

There are some new features not on the CR1--carbon dropouts & races being the main things. If you want the latest technology, the 08 Trek Madone is probably worth a look. If you want an awesome bike at a better price, stick with the CR1. I love mine.


----------



## steve314 (Mar 15, 2007)

MarvinK said:


> If you want an awesome bike at a better price, stick with the CR1. I love mine.



Ditto.


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

steve314 said:


> Ditto.


me three


----------



## applesmasher (Sep 17, 2008)

I love my CR1 but you should also consider the Specialized Tarmac SL2.


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

The Tarmac SL2 does borrow some technology from the CR1- the carbon wrapped mitered joints of the SL2 is the CR1 process Scott developed and Specialized reverse-engineered. That being said, I love both my CR1 Team Issue and my S-Works mtn bike. Both brands are quality product at the top end. And a few of my close riding friends love their Tarmacs.


----------

